
RentSellProperty - Helping you to find the right property - secgeek
http://rentsellproperty.net/
======
jacquesm
ok, I had a - brief - look at it, here is my impression:

\- first of I really don't understand why but the map feature does not work
for me, it just leaves me with a blank screen. edit: that seems to work for
some but not for others, most of the times it works, this could simply be
google maps being slow for me right now.

\- The site is targeted to an Indian demographic but is listing everything in
English, who is your target demographic ?

\- in your 'advertise with us' section you state tht you have 'thousands of
users', but I can not find any evidence of that

\- even if I search for appartements from Rs 200k to 1.7M I get 0 results from
the search.

\- quite a few spelling errors

If this is for real and you're going to turn this into a commercial venture I
would suggest you spend some more time on it.

that's just my $0.02 though...

------
secgeek
this is my new real estate website.please provide me ur feedbakc on it and
wish mem luck :) Thanks,

~~~
johns
If you want a critique, update your title to Ask HN: Review my web site {web
site name}, and provide some background and additional information. Otherwise,
it's just spam.

